# New Tang!



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

So i just bought a beautiful yellow belly tang for my 12 gallon nano cube. What other tank mates would work?


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

You should take back the one you got.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

why would you say that?


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Because 12g is too small for 1 tang let alone 2.......I hate to be the tang police but your being a little reckless.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

so you r going to call the cops?


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Yellow belly's are suited for at least a 150 gallon tank minimum. Seems a little sad that it's in a 12 gallon. Maybe look for nano tank fish like gobies, dottyback, damsels, even clowns instead of tangs. Although you're free to put whatever you want in a tank, research is key if you want your animals to thrive. If this is something that doesn't concern you, then by all means enjoy the beauty of that magnificent fish, but I would suggest to not add even more fish, to a 12 gallon nano.. Very nice fish though.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+43+2767&pcatid=2767


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

There's no set guidelines for size of tank, but isn't this a blue tang (Hippo) with yellow belly? The tang police would be after you even if you had a 29G tank.

http://www.coralmagazine-us.com/content/arrested-tang-police-i-refuse-confess

The hippo tang gets pretty large, eats like pig and produce a lot of waste. In turn, you'll need decent capacity in the biological filter (live rocks) to handle the waste from him. In my opinion the hippo tang gets bullied by just about any other fish, so no tank mates would be the best.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

i dont have any live rock in the tank and tis doing great! i just used old slate from my chiclid tank. I'm looking at a tomini tang to control the algae


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

KG20 said:


> i dont have any live rock in the tank and tis doing great! i just used old slate from my chiclid tank. I'm looking at a tomini tang to control the algae


wow.....Im usually not like this but you are really showing your lack of knowledge to care for these fish.

Failure at some point is almost guaranteed for you my friend.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

darryl_v said:


> wow.....Im usually not like this but you are really showing your lack of knowledge to care for these fish.
> 
> Failure at some point is almost guaranteed for you my friend.


I'm sure half of what he says is a joke...


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

conix67 said:


> I'm sure half of what he says is a joke...


yes it is. would no one check any of my threads or anything?

i just wanted to see how many ppl would rip me to shreads.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not on here often......so I dont know anything

And that was me being easy on you ....and not anything close to the tang police but I do think 12g is too small for any tang.

Is it april 1st already?


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

i did have a blue hippo in there for a bit. It was about 2 inches long including the tail. i rescued it from someone shutting down their tank but it died shortly after. It would have been moved to a larger tank. 

and that was u being easy? i wish i would have continued this but you not on here often and dont know anything.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

KG20 said:


> i did have a blue hippo in there for a bit. It was about 2 inches long including the tail. i rescued it from someone shutting down their tank but it died shortly after. It would have been moved to a larger tank.
> 
> and that was u being easy? i wish i would have continued this but you not on here often and dont know anything.


I don't think it's common on any forum to see people joking like this at all. I'm sure Darryl's just trying to be nice and help others and the fishes.

Is this your tank by any chance, Darryl?


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

> and dont know anything


I might be in good company here


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

> I don't think it's common on any forum to see people joking like this at all. I'm sure Darryl's just trying to be nice and help others and the fishes.


Well ya just trying to help like I always do.....Im not a crazy tang police guy. I think tangs can successfully be housed in tanks as small as 40g if the aquarist is knowledgeable....12g is too small though....he posted it to get someone to respond like I did and than makes fun of the response......well I guess you got what you wanted....what are you complaining about.



conix67 said:


> I don't think it's common on any forum to see people joking like this at all. I'm sure Darryl's just trying to be nice and help others and the fishes.
> 
> Is this your tank by any chance, Darryl?


Ya that is a picture of my frag tank from about a year ago.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

wow im sorry i offended u conix. these forums can be brutal sometimes. just trying to have some friday fun. keep on smiling buddy. its a long weekend.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

i love you guys so much


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

KG20 said:


> wow im sorry i offended u conix. these forums can be brutal sometimes. just trying to have some friday fun. keep on smiling buddy. its a long weekend.


No, I'm not offended at all but never thought this forum was remotely close to being brutal at any point. Not everyone reads all posts and as you can see even experienced reefer couldn't tell if you're telling joke or being serious. Think how that helps new reefers, and we all know in reefing not everything is crystal clear to begin with.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

ya reefing can be tough out here in the streets. all i wanted to do is see if anyone cared at all.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Fun is fine and Im not offended either.....

You got your joke in thats fine....thats ok....but the part I dont get is you acting like my response was over the top? Im still not sure if you think its ok for a tang to be housed in a 12g? Confusing....yes.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

depending on size of the animal, i feel that it can be housed in whatever is most comfortable. yes the fish will grow and yes it will need a bigger tank. Why put a 2" hippo in a 150 right away? you will enjoy the more in a smaller setting. 

for example, i have a friend with a small cat shark, wasp fish, harleqiun tusk, 4 line wrasse, small damsels, 3 bartletts anthias and black and white clowns no more than 2 inches long in a 75 gallon. Some ppl would argue that these fish dont get along at all and that the tank is too small. Everyone in the tank is very healthy and active with plenty of space to swim about. Yes he will be upgrading but only when the time is right. 

I feel that there are so many stats ppl live by in this hobby and that everything has to be exactly bang on what the internet says regarding tank size, water parameters etc etc.

Let me know what you guys think about this. I want to add 7 or 9 wetmorella wrasses to my new 45 cube (24x24x18). There wont be much live rock and they will be the only fish in the tank.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Biggest problem with a post like this, is that someone without knowledge sees it. Doesnt bother reading the whole topic, and does it too.

And I am sure you have noticed how many people on this site are now trying their hands at sw tanks. They don't need misleading info. 

Perhaps you could edit the first post later to state it was in jest.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Kinda figured you were joking, probably a good thing too, people might start knocking on your door lol, I was going to suggest maybe a bamboo shark as a tank mate.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Had the shotgun Loaded too.... Was gunna do some hunting.

But like JT said, Some kids might read the first few Posts and Grab a Naso for thier 5 gallon nano.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL I knew he was trolling from the beginning, I had a good snicker over it all. Unfortunately I got in a bit late to keep the thread going...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Really Is a good one, But damn its a tough crowd for these kinda jokes...


Might have a had a easyer time dropping a N-or P Joke.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

darryl_v said:


> wow.....Im usually not like this but you are really showing your lack of knowledge to care for these fish.
> 
> Failure at some point is almost guaranteed for you my friend.


Nevermind.......didn't read the entire thread.

Nice one KG20!


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hydrologist said:


> I wouldn't even bother Darryl. He is either joking (which I seriously hope) or he is extremely selfish.


havent read the rest of the posts i see. and yes im super selfish everything is all about me.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

KG20 said:


> havent read the rest of the posts i see. and yes im super selfish everything is all about me.


Nope I didn't.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hydrologist said:


> Nope I didn't.


so selfish


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

i like where this is going


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

KG20 said:


> i like where this is going


----------

